# King of the Cage: Frost Bite



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*King of the Cage: Frost Bite​*Date: 11/7/08
Location: Kewadin Casino (Marie, MI)​

Main Card:

[0-1] *Jeremy Wingle* vs. *Erik Shellenbarger* [?]

[1-0] *Brent Fryia* vs. *Staton Gavia* [2-1]

[?] *Brandy Watson* vs. *Kelly Warren* [?]

[0-0] *William Gravelle* vs. *Soloman Blake* [0-0]


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll be at this event. Looking forward to it!


----------

